# tenths/décimas; 10ths/10mas(?)



## Half_Prince

¡Hola! 

Estoy haciendo una traducción de la descripción de un producto (cintas para medir). El cliente quiere que mantenga todo el sistema de medición de EE.UU., incluyendo la puntuación de los números (e.g. ''10.5'' y no ''10,5'' como normalmente escribiríamos en español), y además quiere que mantenga el formato de las unidades del original (deletreadas/abreviadas).

 El problema que tengo es la unidad ''tenths'' (según entiendo, décimas de pies/pulgadas dependiendo de la cinta).  

Cuando está deletreada no me genera problemas, creo: ''Graduations in feet and tenths'' -> ''Graduaciones en pies y décimas''

Pero cuando está abreviada no sé si es correcto usar ''10mas'' en español: ''200' Fiberglass Tape Measure (10ths)''-> ''Cinta para medir de 200' de fibra de vidrio (10mas[?])'' 

No encontré resultados en Google para ''10mas'', no sé si es porque es incorrecto o solo porque no es común usar estas unidades en los países de habla hispana. 

¿Se puede usar ''10mas''? En caso contrario, ¿existe alguna otra abreviatura que pueda usar? 

I'd really appreciate any help on this!


----------



## Lnewqban

En realidad, ninguna cinta métrica en sistema Inglés mide décimas de pulgada o de pie.
Normalmente, la división más pequeña en cintas de hasta 25~30 pies es de 1/16 de pulgada.
En cintas de 100 pies o más, división más pequeña es 1/4 de pulgada.

Nadie compraría una cinta que mide 200.2' o 10.8", simplemente porque nadie en la industria va a usar una medida así.

Décimas, centésimas y milésimas de pulgada solamente se usan en micrómetros y otros instrumentos de precisión, nunca en cintas métricas.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_anglosajón_de_unidades

http://www.matriceriaymoldes.es/recursos/Materias_comunes/Metrologia/Leccion_2.php


----------



## Half_Prince

Gracias por tu respuesta, Lnewqban. En ese caso, ¿sabes a qué podría estar haciendo referencia tenths/10ths? ¿Decímetros?


----------



## Lnewqban

Realmente no tengo idea.

En todo caso hay solamente tres formas de representar décimas, centésimas y milésimas:
-Usando la palabra completa
-En forma de quebrado: 1/10, 1/100 y 1/1000
-Con punto decimal: 0.1, 0.01 y 0,001

He agregado dos links a mi post anterior que pueden serles útil.


----------



## Half_Prince

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Lnewqban

Por nada.   

Perdone que no pueda ayudarla mejor.
El problema es que los dos sistemas de medida son incongruentes: se usa uno o el otro.

Ojalá su cliente le explique un poco mejor lo que necesita.
Si es así, por favor no tenga pena de preguntar de nuevo.


----------



## olimpia91

Hay cintas en décimas de pie y pulgadas.
 Después de todo una décima de pulgada son 2,54 mm, fácil de marcar en una cinta.

"Although inches and centimeters are common on both, it is possible to get measuring tapes in "tenths," which measure tenths of a foot and are often used in building and construction"

"Some carpentry and engineering jobs require measurements of materials in increments of tenths of inches. Standard measuring tapes are in increments of sixteenths, but there are measuring tapes available in tenths of inches"


----------



## Half_Prince

¡Gracias, olimpia91! Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si ''10mas'' es la abreviatura correcta para ''décimas'' o si existe otra?


----------



## olimpia91

Existe 10.ª para el número ordinal, no para la fracción.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
En castellano no existe 10mas, para abreviar décimas usas una d seguido de la unidad metros, gramos, etc.
1 m = 10dm, 10 décimas es una unidad.
Para  ahorrarte problemas, siguiendo los requerimientos del cliente en la  conservación de las unidades de medida del original y siguendo lo que la  academia dice, puedes colocar _10th_ así en cursiva, pero  además puedes añadir una nota al inicio o  al final que diga que se han  mantenido las unidades del sistema de medida original.
Todo para satisfacer al cliente porque en taller si aparece inch, in o las famosas comillas ", se entiende perfectamente.
Por último, como ha dicho Lnewqban, en planos no se encuentra 3th, encontrarás 0.3" cuando se refieran a 3 décimas de pulgada.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Half_Prince

Creo que optaré por tu opción, Keahi. 

¡Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## abeltio

Para poder dar una opinión más informada, lo que no queda claro en la explicación es:

1. cuáles son las divisiones en ft/in ... nunca vi una cinta métrica que tuviera "décimas de pie", siempre 1 ft = 12 in, y las pulgadas van divididas (como ya se mencionó) en 1/16 de pulgada. A veces, el primer pie tiene las pulgadas divididas en 1/32 de pulgada lo que facilita dar una medida en: pie, pulgada, parte de pulgada (por ej. 12 ft 5 7/32 in)

2. cuales son las divisiones en m/cm/mm... el decímetro cayó en desuso en casi todos los países de habla hispana. Alguna vez vi una estatura expresada en 17 dm (1.70 m) y me llamó la atención por lo inusual.

3. Puntuación de números. Lo último de lo último de la Real Academia Española se puede ver en el siguiente enlace:

http://www.fundeu.es/consulta/puntos-y-comas-en-cifras-739/

y también:

http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=punto

En resumen, lo que recomienda la última Ortografía de la RAE es:

a. Hasta cuatro cifras no usar ni punto ni espacio (¡Especialmente para el año! Lo correcto es 2014 y no 2.014 o 2 014)

b. Se prefiere ahora el PUNTO decimal (para unificar con los sistemas que ya lo utilizan) aunque la coma también se acepta

c. A partir de cinco cifras (parte entera o parte decimal) se puede separar en grupos de tres cifras:
   c.1 El número "12345678" se escribe: 12 345 678
   c.2 El número "0.1234567" se escribe 0.123 456 7 (no se debe dejar espacio inmediatamente después del punto)

La décima de centímetro es el milímetro y su representación, internacionalmente aceptada, es: mm (no se usa: décima de centímetro)


----------



## Keahi

Que sea poco usual no quiere decir que no exista.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_Internacional_de_Unidades
Yo he comentado la existencia de dicho submúltiplo y he puesto dos unidades de ejemplo que, es verdad, no son muy usuales (yo nunca he visto una medida expresada en dm) aunque existe. Sin embargo dL (decilitro) es muy utilizado.
Otro en extremo famoso es el Decibel (Decibelio dB).
En mecánica, los que hacen los planos de las pìezas suelen decir por ejemplo: "el espesor de la placa es de 6 mm con 3 décimas (de mm).
En inglés he visto abreviado 3 th o 3ths pero en castellano esto no es posible, ya lo he dicho más arriba. 0,3 mm y en caso de pulgadas 0.3".
Un saludo.


----------

